# Greater Philadelphia region



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone from the tri-state, greater philadelphia area, we are in for a great winter. Most of you know Glenn "Hurricane" from NBC ten in Philly. He is a very accurate and highly scientific meteorologist. He has predicted the long rage for 11 years and has be about 75% dead on. He just predicted 25"-35" (avg 19") in Philly. December being cold and snowy, January being warm and little snow, and Feb and March being well below normal with lots of snow. Which is huge considering I am an hour north of Philly and our average is about 36" (which we haven't seen for like 4 years), so I am looking at maybe 50"-60". That would be awsome. 
Let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :redbounce:bluebounc

Chris


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

That would be sweet. 
All the leaves are off the trees already here (long island) which is very early. I think it's about 2 weeks earlier than usual. Maybe Mother Nature is giving us a clue?!?!?!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah we clean leaves too. I haven't seen leaves down this early in a loooong time. Usually we are cleaning leaves until 2-3 week of December. We will easily be done by Dec 5th this year. I like the clue she's giving us here in the NE.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah sure would! Winters like the last two in this area, most of us re-consider if its worth while to do any plow work in the winter with all the snow removal equipment we acquire over the years. Thousands in equipment and some years we make zilch.


----------



## 04Sierra (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea, it seems that everybody in the US got more snow than normal last year except for us. I will believe it when I see it though?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;644984 said:


> yeah sure would! Winters like the last two in this area, most of us re-consider if its worth while to do any plow work in the winter with all the snow removal equipment we acquire over the years. Thousands in equipment and some years we make zilch.


I have grown to learn not to bank on mother nature, she will disappoint more then she puts out. Im firm believer in trends, i believe it will be a upswing year. I will like to get more involved with ice control. It seems we are shaken more, then dropping the blades.

As for the winter forcast December might be one to remember, lets just hope the january thaw does not end it all!


----------



## Dieselpower25 (Nov 24, 2008)

I too am in the Philly area and would looooooooove to see a butt-load of snow this season. LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> It seems we are shaken more, then dropping the blades.


That's definately true. Although not so bad, better money made salting anyway and less stress on the trucks (except for rust of coarse).



> lets just hope the january thaw does not end it all!


Boy, that has been so true for the last 3 years.


----------



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

seems like this winter is another bust, February we had nothing and i heard there not expecting much at all from march lets pray for next year


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Westernman;760350 said:


> seems like this winter is another bust, February we had nothing and i heard there not expecting much at all from march lets pray for next year


yea pretty bad forecasting...and theyll do the same thing next year and if it is good then they can say how great they are at predicting the winter:realmad:


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

blame it all on Glenn "Hurricane" Swartz who just happens to be the mutant dwarf of Rubin Carter, thus proving that you can find happiness in the penal system


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

the only good weather person was fox 29 Rob G.which was replaced by bolaris who is the worst news person ive ever seen when he was at 10 a few yrs back he claimed we were going to get the storm of the century. ended up being a rain storm . i like channel 3 news

JR


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

CARDOCTOR;763058 said:


> the only good weather person was fox 29 Rob G.which was replaced by bolaris who is the worst news person ive ever seen when he was at 10 a few yrs back he claimed we were going to get the storm of the century. ended up being a rain storm . i like channel 3 news
> 
> JR


Doctor Robg is still around you can get his blog here http://www.myweatherlive.com/


----------

